# Car based SUVs?



## BernerFolk (Jan 15, 2004)

We're moving to the Berkshires in western MA...fair amount of snow annually but not mountains of it. I expect to have appx 300 ft long driveway with a slight pitch to the road. Since we're going to have to replace our small snow blower anyway, we're considering plow options.

Does anyone use a car based SUV for home plowing? I'm wondering if any of them are suitable....maybe the Jeep Liberty which seems to have a foot in each camp???

If none of the car based SUVs are built for plowing, what would you buy to serve as a family car 1st and a family plow vehicle when necessary?

or...

Would you just put a plow on the Toyota Tundra (V8) we already have (but were planning to sell)? If so, which plow? Toyota doesn't recommend any...

Appreciate any suggestions or experience you can share.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

None of the major plow companies will have a plow for a car-based SUV, the unibody construction of the SUV's doesn't have enough strength to handle the stress from plowing. Most companies however do make plows for the truck based SUV's, Explorers, Cherokees (regular Cherokees not Grand Cherokees), Blazers and the like. If it were my decision I would put one on the Tundra, look at the sno-ways they are a little lighter on the trucks and have downpressure to help with back-dragging a little better.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

The Jeep Cherokee is unibody and handles 6.5 Western or Meyer without a problem.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would say put a plow on the tundra someone up the street runs a seven foot curtis poly on it seems to do a good job. but if youre selling the tundra why put a plow on it. as far as car based suvs i would not plow with any of them. you can put a fisher homesteader on a newer explorer which would be a great family vehicle. it also depends on how big youre willing to go with the truck you probley don't want something like an excursion do you? my recommendation would be a new or newer explorer very family friendly, nice inside and out and not too big. I have seen a few people running homesteaders on new exploreres look like they are great for residentials. Also with the tundra if you decide to put a plow on it don't let anyone tell you its too small.


----------



## BernerFolk (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

It looks like the Tundra will be staying, at least for now.
Is there an overwhelming favorite choice of plow for it or does everyone have their own preference?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

There are a lot of mfr's out there. Western, Fisher, Boss, Blizzard, Meyer, Hinker, Sno-Way, etc, are all good plows. There are also mfr's out there that specialize in lighter duty plows for smaller suv's and 1/4 ton trucks. They are great for the homeowner that has $1200.00 burning a hole in his pocket. These plows can be purchased at just about any home center. The "personal plow" that has recently come under much debate is the Snowbear snow plow. You can buy one at Home Depot or Lowes. They cost just over $1000.00 and are decent in 2" - 4" snowfalls but you wouldn't want to plow more than just your own property. They are not built to the same standards as most standard or commercial duty plows. Perhaps Toyabe will chime in here. He uses one and absolutely loves it. Personally, I wouldn't waste my money, even to just do my own driveway. i believe in "do it right or don't do it at all". I use all Western equipment and soon to be buying a Hinker. But, to each his/her own.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

i would recommend a snoway cheak out their website have tons of applications listed. Some dealers are pickey about what they will install a plow on they may try and tell you the tundra wont plow but as long as its 4x4 you won't have a problem. The $1200 personal plows are not worth the money if you ask me don't do a great job.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

If you are considering a Liberty, Fisher makes a Homesteader personal plow and Western makes a Sububanite. You might also look at Blizzard, they have an extensive application list.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ever think about the wrangler at leat you can western or fisher or meyers little more options


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

wrangler is not exactly a family vehicle


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Look into one of those rear mounted drag blades , they fit into a reece hitch .


----------



## BernerFolk (Jan 15, 2004)

Rear mount for the Tundra or a car based SUV?

If for the Tundra, why go rear?


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

I grew up in the Berkshires! Its a wonderful area, but definately economically challenged. 

My recomendation is to have a local guy plow your driveway. Everybody and their brother has a plow and you could probably get it done very cheap. You see, there aren't very many industrial jobs out there, mainly just service jobs. Lots of contractors, landscaper, etc. So there is alot of competion for very little work. So say there are 10 plowable storms per year at $30 per push, it would take ten years to break even with a new plow. But if you put that $30 in someone elses pocket each storm, at least somebody local will benfit and you won't have the added stress of plowing the driveway.


----------



## BernerFolk (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your continued input. Crashz is right about the local economy, especially in the hill towns where I'm going.. The NYC 2nd home crowd hasn't discovered the eastern side of the mountains... yet.

My concern about hiring a contractor is just that I hate the idea of being at someone else's mercy. I guess I have images of spending the winter waiting for the plow to come...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

BernerFolk, regarding the contractor route. That's what I'd recommend, too. Just talk to them, let them know your needs. If they can meet them, they'll usually let you know. If not, go on to the next. Don't sign a contract. If there's that much competition out there, somebody will be able to help you. Like I tell people - you can sleep through it or drink coffee at your kitchen table and watch me out there shoving snow. Or, you can get up an hour early, go out in the cold, warm up a cold truck (that you hope starts) to shove snow off your driveway. Then come back in and get ready for work...

Works every time.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

plowing in reverse? what a PITA get a front blade like a snoway or ld fisher or curtis for the tundra you will not be dissappointed. I hear you about not wanting to be at the mercy of someone else! I like to do things my self, the old ladys can depend on the contractors


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*cja 1987*

You are not plowing in reverse. The plow mounts in the same direction as the front plow. It is just mounted on the rear of the vehicle. It is way better in clearing snow close to a garage door and out of loading docks. They eliminate the need to back drag. Plus, some will argue that it is easier to PULL with a vehicle than it is to PUSH. I kinda feel that way.

You should go to some manufacturers sites such as snowman or the driveway superplow. They really are well engineered blades.

I wouldn't recomment a back blade to a homeowner. It is not as practical and less maneuverable down a long runwhen making turns and such. But as a supplement to a commercial plow rig that does a lot of loading docks or driveways, I say get one today!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

plow meister

i stand corrected i see what you mean about the back plows i know people that have them and use them with a front plow. I was thinking about a home owner plow like snow sport which can mount to a front hitch or a back hitch and in the case of the back hitch you'd be in reverse all the time. My fault i know exactly what you mean with the (cab operated) back plow


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

back plow probley not good for bernerfolks needs


----------

